# frog tape...is ot worth it?



## silvadrywall (Feb 19, 2014)

Is the edge lock or frog tape worth the extra money...or do rwal paintes just use whitenor blue maskinf tape for maskingn if the masking is done on the interior and just left masked for a few days?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

silvadrywall said:


> Is the edge lock or frog tape worth the extra money...or do rwal paintes just use whitenor blue maskinf tape for maskingn if the masking is done on the interior and just left masked for a few days?


Save yourself a silvadollar go blue save green!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I never had a problem with regular blue. I keep some of the delicate surface stuff for special occasions, but the blue is fine for most things. Success or failure of a taping job depends largely on how you put it on.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I never had a problem with regular blue. I keep some of the delicate surface stuff for special occasions, but the blue is fine for most things. Success or failure of a taping job depends largely on how you put it on.



what he said.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I probably use 1/2 frog and 1/2 blue. Around here they're the same price anymore.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> I probably use 1/2 frog and 1/2 blue. Around here they're the same price anymore.


Aqua-tape? :jester:

Oh Lord, been reading too many mudbone posts.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

For the right job, yes


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> I never had a problem with regular blue. I keep some of the delicate surface stuff for special occasions, but the blue is fine for most things. Success or failure of a taping job depends largely on how you put it on.


How you put it on? I've had "regular" 3m blue fail on many surfaces frog tape will pull wonders on. What am I doing wrong? And how should it be put on?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Just bought a box the other day : ) and scored an eski and two of my Favourite Brushes


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

Not all tapes are for all coatings. I have found having a variety of tapes with different adhesives helps conquer the wide variety of coating profiles.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

No tape is perfect, including frog tape.

I do tend to have slightly better results with important lines when I use frog tape.

If I am painting 2 colors though, I will tend to seal the edge with the base paint, then any bleeding will be the color that's underneath anyways.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> No tape is perfect, including frog tape. I do tend to have slightly better results with important lines when I use frog tape. If I am painting 2 colors though, I will tend to seal the edge with the base paint, then any bleeding will be the color that's underneath anyways.


 Have to remember that trick...


----------

